# Utility Trailer to Boat trailer?



## theyyounggun (Aug 6, 2012)

Im tryin to find a boat trailer but cant find one for the right price. Im gonna keep looking but could I use a normal small utility trailer and put boat trailer lights on it? I would mod it to be like a boat trailer.


----------



## bgeddes (Aug 6, 2012)

Harbor Freight?


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 6, 2012)

I did look at the harbor freight boat trailer. Is 600lb the usual max?


----------



## thegr8cody (Aug 7, 2012)

if going through harbor freight i would get one.of the utility trailers around 1200+ lbs capacity and add a longer tongue to it. assuming its gonna be freshwater only


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 7, 2012)

So it would work? I was just wondering about the grease in the bearings


----------



## azekologi (Aug 7, 2012)

theyyounggun said:


> So it would work? I was just wondering about the grease in the bearings



Should work for ya, although the quality isn't the best. You can always repack the bearings with a better quality (marine grade) grease and use bearing buddies. The buddies should be like a $25-50 upgrade...I think that they even sell some @ Harbor Freight for $15-$25.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 21, 2012)

I built a utility trailer out of my northern tool boat trailer. Sold my jet ski. Guy didn't want trailer so I added some metal and wood. Just add bunks and may have to cut railings off and u have a boat trailer


----------



## BillG (Aug 22, 2012)

I use a utility trailer for my 14' jon boat. I don't dip it. I slide the boat off into the water and pull it back on. I only run an electric trolling motor so the weight is not that bad.


----------

